# [A] Amazing Aman'Thul (1/7 M) (7/7 HC) (10/10 HC) sucht



## Trinis-lothar (28. Mai 2015)

ÜBER UNS:

Die Gilde Amazing ist eine Raidgilde, die sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat in einer angenehmen freundschaftlichen Atmosphäre den aktuellen Content zu bezwingen. Wobei hier der Schwerpunkt auf den heroischen Schwierigkeitsgrad gelegt wird. Aktuell steht der Aufbau eines Raidkaders für den mythischen Modus und den Contentpatch 6.2 im Vordergrund, wodurch im Moment in vielen Bereichen neue Member gesucht werden.

*Unser aktueller Stand ist: Hochfels (1/7 M), (7/7 HC) Schwarzfelsgießerei (10/10 HC)*

Wir sind aktuell auf der Suche nach folgenden Klassen:

- Magier (Feuer/Arkan) dringend gesucht!
- Priester (Schatten) dringend gesucht!
- Hexenmeister (Dämonologie/Gebrechen) dringend gesucht!
- Druide (Eule/Katze) dringend gesucht!
- Paladin (Vergeltung)
- Mönch (Windläufer)

*Die Raidtage sind folgende: Mittwoch, Sonntag und Montag, jeweils 20:00-22:30 Uhr*

WAS WIR UNS VON DIR ERWÜNSCHEN:

- Pünktlichkeit
- Passendes Itemlevel (min. 675)
- Funktionierendes Headset und Teamspeak (Server wird durch uns gestellt)
- Eine gewisse Reife
- Spaß am Spiel und der Gemeinschaft 

Bei Rückfragen einfach Ingame anschreiben oder direkt eine Bewerbung auf amazing.host.allvatar.com schreiben.


----------

